# pygmy goat sleeping standing up, is this normal?



## abnai

Lately my 6 weeks old doeling has been standing still & eventually fall asleep like that. I don't know what's wrong with her because she's still active & eats. No fever or scouring. She does sneeze sometimes & is it normal for her stomach to make noises? She has a runny nose in the morning. And sometimes when she's sleeping she makes this whistling noise. Has anybody else have this problem before?


----------



## abnai

This is my doeling


----------



## abnai

And this is her sleeping standing up :/


----------



## jodief100

Sleeping standing up is normal.  The stomach should make noises, if it doesn't there is something wrong.  The whistling and runny nose are from her head being stuffed up.  It may be dust or it may be a respiratory infection of some kind.


----------



## abnai

Could it be because of weather changing too? And sometimes she sounds like she going to throw up but doesn't. My 6 weeks old buck did that just a bit ago & swallowed his puke down again :/


----------



## OneFineAcre

Sounds like chewing cud to me.
They regurgitate the roughage in their stomach and chew it again.
What kind of hay are you feeding them.
She's very pretty.  You sure she's a pygmy?  Looks more like a Nigerian to me.


----------



## goats&moregoats

Looks Nigerian to me as well. She is very cute.  I had a doe that whistle a bit when she slept, only happened for a couple of days. Never figured out what it was.


----------



## abnai

Ah yes! I'm sorry, the buck is the one that's nigerian & I think half mixed with pygmy. The doe is the full nigerian one. I just got them 2 weeks ago! New goat mommy so I'm still learning of how to take care of them. Here's the boy. He's a beauty!


----------



## goats&moregoats

He is a beauty! and I can definitely see the Pygmy in him. Is he a wether(fixed)? If not you'll want to keep him and the little lady separated. Don't want her having babies when she is to young. I wish you luck with her and hope all is well. Welcome to the world of goats!!! Have fun with them and enjoy the fantastic, crazy & hectic life they are about to bring you.. You will be in  through it all.


----------



## OneFineAcre

goats&moregoats said:


> He is a beauty! and I can definitely see the Pygmy in him. Is he a wether(fixed)? If not you'll want to keep him and the little lady separated. Don't want her having babies when she is to young. I wish you luck with her and hope all is well. Welcome to the world of goats!!! Have fun with them and enjoy the fantastic, crazy & hectic life they are about to bring you.. You will be in  through it all.


X2
If he's not fixed you need to separate them


----------



## Goat Whisperer

goats&moregoats said:


> He is a beauty! and I can definitely see the Pygmy in him. Is he a wether(fixed)? If not you'll want to keep him and the little lady separated. Don't want her having babies when she is to young. I wish you luck with her and hope all is well. Welcome to the world of goats!!! Have fun with them and enjoy the fantastic, crazy & hectic life they are about to bring you.. You will be in  through it all.


x3

They are pretty lil' things


----------



## kinder

They are little cuties.  Sounds like you are really, really !!, New at this. There is a ton or information on this forum  and lots of people willing to help out. So please don't be afraid to take full advantage of it. Good luck and we'll be here if you need.
P.S.  Read up on how a goats digestion system works.. The more you know how goats work the more you'll understand them, the easier it will be to maintain them.


----------



## abnai

Yes, they are separated. They're only together under my supervision. I'm waiting on the vet Dr to call back to make an appointment to get him wether. Thank you so much everyone for your help & support!


----------



## abnai

I also have a 2 almost 3 months old myotonic goat too! Here's a picture of all 3 of them together.


----------



## kinder

Sweet


----------



## goats&moregoats

adorable!


----------



## Southern by choice

They are so cute!
 I like how the one is showing off for the camera!


----------



## SheepGirl

abnai said:


> Yes, they are separated. They're only together under my supervision. I'm waiting on the vet Dr to call back to make an appointment to get him wether. Thank you so much everyone for your help & support!



You can buy a bander and O rings from tractor supply for about $20 and do it yourself. Of course you'll have more O rings than you'll need, but it'd be cheaper than the vet doing it. There are tons of videos and tutorials on YouTube and other web sites to learn how to do it. Very easy, almost like putting your hair in a ponytail.


----------



## abnai

So I just got done casterizing my buck yesterday & today I decided to put the doe & buck together. After a while the buck wanted to mate the doe!! Now, I don't know if it's just a habit or if the vet didn't properly casterize him, should I be worried? Or am I suppose to separate them for a while?


----------



## Southern by choice

Generally most vets recommend still keeping them separate for a period of time. The semen can still be in the "pipeline" if you  know what I mean. It may take a little while before the testosterone is out of their system, that makes them bucky.

I do not have wethers, just what I understand. 
Maybe someone that has more experience with wethers will have better insight.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

I would definitely recommend separating them at least for a couple of days, but even castrated, boys often try to mount  girls.  We have a couple of boys that were wethered at less than 2 weeks old, and they still try to mount the girls - not even sure where they learned to  .  I figure it must be instinct, regardless of whether they have the equipment or not.


----------



## treeclimber233

girls will mount girls too. some of it is play. some is dominance stuff.


----------



## goatboy1973

treeclimber233 said:


> girls will mount girls too. some of it is play. some is dominance stuff.


It can also mean that you have a doe in heat as well.


----------

